# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Vetullat

## nordashala

me thoni qfare ju mungon vetullave te mija
i kam tholluar pakes 
te gjithe me thone se vetullat jane te bukura por i kam prishur dhe tani fijet me bijne teposht
me thoni si ti trash dhe ku ti heq ose qfar te bej me to

----------


## nordashala

syri im!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mina

Vetulla kerkon specialist sepse sa e thjeshte duket ne koncept aq e veshtire eshte ne stilim. Vetulla kerkon specialist sepse ka nje rend te caktuar qimesh qe duhet ndjekur me shume kujdes per te qendruar sa me prane natyrales. Vetulla e holle nuk eshte preference e estetikes sepse te shton vite ne fizionomi dhe nuk eshte e bukur sa vetulla e trashe dhe e stiluar bukur. Ato qime qe te bien teposhte jane kundervetulla qe konturon pjesen e siperme te vetulles. Nderhyrja qe ke bere eshte goxha e thelle dhe duhet te besh durim, te pakten per dy muaj, derisa te rriten dhe te rregullosh formen.

----------


## nordashala

po ktu te ne nuk ka specialist per vetulla prandaj un kerkova ndihme tek ti
do i le te rriten thua?????

----------


## Leila

Nordashala, ne rregull je, dhe formen e vetulles e ke te mire. Me beso, kam hequr vetulla shume te lemeritshme, nga te gjitha llojet. Lere nje rrip te holle imagjinar poshte vetulles qe te rritet. Mos i hiq vetullat ne ate pjese; thjesht hiq fijet qe prishin formen e vetulles. Nqs te duken akoma te holla edhe pasi e ke lene nje rrip te holle te rritet, provo prap me nje rrip tjeter poshte vetulles, nga 2-3 milimetra te trashe. Nderkohe qe vetullat e holla te plakin sepse nxjerrin ne pah mishin e vetulles, te tuat jane te vogla dhe te uleta, keshtu qe kur i heq pak, sikur te "hapin" syte. Mos ngacmo vetullat aty ku fillojne, vetem hiqi qe te te mos bashkohen (por ne rastin tend s'besoj se e ke kete problem). Vetullat e gjata dhe te larta s'kane shume nevoje per t'u hequr, vetem po i paten shume te trasha.

Desh harrova. Per vetullat qe bien poshte, nqs merr pak petroleum jelly (vazeline) dhe aplikon nje shtrese te holle mbi vetull, duke i ngritur vetullat me gishta sic i do, vetullat drejtohen. Ti i ke me fije te holla, keshtu qe besoj se do marrin formen qe deshiron, shume lehte. Menyra tjeter eshte per vetulla te trasha/forta qe nuk drejtohen me vazeline. Naten, para se te flesh, ver nje rrip me ngjitese mbi secilen vetull. Eshte shume e veshtire se me zor mund t'i drejtosh sic i do, ngaqe perdor te dyja duarte per te mbajtur secilen cep te ngjiteses, por nqs mundesh ta besh, kjo eshte akoma me e mire se sa vazelina. Mbaji per nja nje ore, apo gjysem ore, dhe hiqi ngjiteset duke i shkulur ne drejtim te temthave. Mos perdor ngjitese te forta, se s'do t'i shkulesh. Te butat punojne mire, se si plastmas qe jane, djersisin pjesen ku jane ngjitur, dhe kjo e ben me te lehte per qimet te marrin drejtimin ne te cilin jane ngjitur.

----------


## nordashala

me fal po q eshte kjo gjeja qe duhet te ngjis ne vetulla ?
dhe te lutem thuaje kosovarqe sepse ngapak proceduren nuk e kuptoj

----------


## Leila

> me fal po q eshte kjo gjeja qe duhet te ngjis ne vetulla ?
> dhe te lutem thuaje kosovarqe sepse ngapak proceduren nuk e kuptoj


Ngjitese.
S'di kosovarce.  :Gjumash:  Nqs dikush ketu mund te ta shpjegoje Kosovarce...

----------


## green

> me thoni qfare ju mungon vetullave te mija
> i kam tholluar pakes 
> te gjithe me thone se vetullat jane te bukura por i kam prishur dhe tani fijet me bijne teposht
> me thoni si ti trash dhe ku ti heq ose qfar te bej me to



Per te trashur vetullat duhet vetem pak durim, ti lesh te rriten, te mos i prekesh per nja 2-3 jave.   :buzeqeshje:  Kaq m'u desh mua te pakten. Dhe tani rrofshin vietnamezet qe m'i heqin sic duhet se te jete per mua...  :buzeqeshje:  
Dhe pasi te jene rritur komplet, mire eshte te shkosh ne ndonje sallon apo ne profesioniste per ti dhene formen e duhur, dhe pas kesaj te pakten 2 here ne muaj te shkosh neper profesioniste. Vetullat e holla nuk jane vajzerore sipas mendimit tim ngaqe jane pak larg nga te qenit origjinale apo freski natyrale.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

s'besoj se tani vetulla a trash konsiderohet me e bukur...per mendimin time e ke shume mire formen e vetulles, por neqoftese te shkojn me mire vetullat e trasha, sic thane shume anetar prit per disa jave ^_^

----------


## Leila

> s'besoj se tani vetulla a trash konsiderohet me e bukur...per mendimin time e ke shume mire formen e vetulles, por neqoftese te shkojn me mire vetullat e trasha, sic thane shume anetar prit per disa jave ^_^


Nga fundi i viteve 90, u bene si ne mode vetullat e holla (nqs shikon fotot, ne fillim te viteve 90, vetullat ishin te trasha). Ne 2002-3, filluan ta kuptonin njerezia cfare gabimi kishin bere, dhe sot pothuajse c'do reviste per moden/mirembajtjen/etj., ka te pakten nje artikull qe perkrah vetullat e trasha. Vetullat e holla te plakin dhe rinia me bukurine fizike (they go hand in hand) vleresohen shume.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

se di por kur shikoj nje person me vetulla te trasha spara me pelqen...sme pelqen vetulla shume te holla, por dhe shume te trasha aman si durroj dote...mesatare me likes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## StormAngel

> syri im!!!!!!!!!!!!


I bukur qenka.  :Lulja3:

----------


## nordashala

thnx
e kuptova faleminderit te gjitheve

----------


## Desire

*nordashala* 

Sado qe te kerkosh opinionin tone, ti perseri do besh sic te thot mendja jote. Vetulla jote me duket shume ne forme te rregullt ska arsyeje qe te mendosh se vetulla te eshte prishur. Sa here e prish une dhe me duhet ta rrisi perseri qe te shkoj ne nje salon indian qe me heqin ne formen qe dua une.

Ciao dhe ti e di vet se cfare te shkon ne trupin tone. Ne na na nxore vetem nje pjese te syrit.

----------


## nordashala

thua te dergoj foto te gjith trupit

----------


## ChuChu

njelloj e mbakan harkun e vetullave gjithe femrat shqiptare. si gra te sterprovuara me japin pershtypjen keto fytyra mua  :ngerdheshje: 


ka lezet vetulla e trashe; te ben te dukesh natyrale e me feminore. Por dihet...gusto gusto kjo pune!

----------


## roza

hahahahhah kuqalashe ashtu esht.....
 edhe un e kam vetullen e bukur !!!  :buzeqeshje:  as te holl as te trash dhe te gjat por nuk di ta heq  dhe me e keqja esht qe nuk kam durim te pres 2 muaj sa te rritet tamam

----------


## shkodrane82

As mua nuk me pelqen vetulla e holle , per mendimin tim ata qe kane vetulla te bukura e lene pak te trashe , ndersa ato qe nuk kane vetulla te bukura e hollojne .
Bashkohem me mendimin e disave qe vetulla e holle te nxjerr me ne pah moshen , une i kisha te trasha po duke i hequr keto kohet e fundit i kam holluar po tashi po mundohem ti trashoj pak , pasi nuk me pelqen shume kshu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## La_Lune

Me pelqen vetulla e trashe te nxjerr me ne pah tiparet e tua .. 
Me shemtuar se nje vetull me  laps nuk ka ku te vej pastaj   :sarkastik:  

Ps: Vetulla ime  :shkelje syri:

----------


## "Ambrida"

Pa dashur kam prere qerpikun ,me nje kthyese qerpikesh.Kush mund te me ndihmoje per ndonje produkt per ta rritur sa me shpejt.A egzistojne te tille neper farmacira ose diku tjeter.

----------

